# Flint glass US Turlington's



## deepbluedigger (Nov 8, 2013)

Recently acquired the little Turlington's Balsam on the right of this picture. American made, flint glass with a distinct grey tint, inward rolled lip, OP. Alongside a more typical aqua American example. Both very light, thinly blown bottles. Not often you see a colorless glass pontilled US Turlington's (lower pic shows base and pontil).


----------



## sandchip (Nov 8, 2013)

Wicked.  I like it!


----------



## MichaelFla (Nov 8, 2013)

That pontil mark looks like it has a seam going right across it. Very odd, indeed.


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 8, 2013)

Killer bottle Jerry.https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Robert-Turlingtons-Balsam-Of-Life-m333594.aspx


----------



## pigeonman (Nov 8, 2013)

Interesting


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice score for sure.


----------



## deepbluedigger (Nov 8, 2013)

MichaelFla said:
			
		

> That pontil mark looks like it has a seam going right across it. Very odd, indeed.


It's a hinge mold bottle Michael, with an open pontil scar and the mold seam going diagonally across the middle of the base, so the seam line is visible in the 'open' middle of the pontil mark.


----------



## blade (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice bottle, if you ever get tired of it let me know !Chris


----------



## deepbluedigger (Nov 10, 2013)

blade said:
			
		

> Nice bottle, if you ever get tired of it let me know !Chris



Will send you a pm Chris.


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 23, 2013)

Great flint glass turlington bottle. I didn't know that they made them in flint glass. I have four different aqua colored open pontil turlingtons. How can you tell if they are US made?


----------

